

Tennessee passes bill making sharing music and movies a crime - ssclafani
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_PASSWORD_SHARING_CRACKDOWN?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT

======
dynosaur
The best part of the article: "The music industry has seen its domestic
revenue plunge by more than half in 10 years, from $15 billion to $7
billion..."

